# Let me help you



## mikasa_90

In italian means ' lascia che ti aiuti' but in Romanian?

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## OldAvatar

Lasă-mă să te ajut!


----------



## Kraus

Oppure "hai să te ajut"?


----------



## OldAvatar

Lasă (lascia...) does not sound that imperative in Romanian. Also, it ressembles the original English meaning.


----------



## mikasa_90

So _the translations are both good. Mersi._


----------

